# Honda HS622 clutch problem



## EFD131 (Dec 31, 2015)

Would anyone have a repair manual that they could post/or email me a couple pictures of how to disassemble to get at the clutch 

Thanks David


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

EFD131 said:


> Would anyone have a repair manual that they could post/or email me a couple pictures of how to disassemble to get at the clutch
> 
> Thanks David


You can PM [email protected] and see if he could help you with that (he is very helpful ).


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, Robert would be your best bet. You know, copywrite issues and all.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Are you referring to the auger clutch?


----------



## EFD131 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes I have developed a noise in that area sounds like bearing going it goes away when auger engaged but is their when it is not engaged
Dave


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There is a bearing, behind the impeller, in the auger housing. Could that be it? (#13)


----------



## EFD131 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks db9938 the noise i have is when the blower is not engaged, when the blower is engaged the noise goes away 

David


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would think that the noise would be much further back then. After the 6, 8 mm bolts that hold the back of the impeller housing against the aluminum housing, there only one bolt holding the clutch in place.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

OT, but if one of you 622 gents have this opened up, I would love to see a pic or 2 of this BeltLess Beast


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Not much in the shop manual:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not really much too see. Case, gears, and clutch. Pretty simplistic, makes me wonder why they didn't upscale this into a larger unit.....?


----------



## EFD131 (Dec 31, 2015)

thanks for the help guys
EFD


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

db9938 said:


> Not really much too see. Case, gears, and clutch. Pretty simplistic, makes me wonder why they didn't upscale this into a larger unit.....?


...and add a third forward gear.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> ...and add a third forward gear.


That would be nice.


----------

